
Show HN: Star Coordinates - multi-dimensional data visualization - kadrian
https://star-coordinates.com
======
Something1234
It's extremely difficult to reason about, and decide how points would be
placed. Could someone give me an explanation of how this works, and the value
of this? It seems like it supports statistical distortion, and making the data
fit your view point.

------
jastr
This is interesting, but I find it hard to reason about. Two rows with very
different values, can have their points plotted in the exact same spot, no?

Do you have a sample analysis of using this visualization to discover
something interesting about a data set?

